# Walkout transom - which boats?



## Effit (Apr 10, 2015)

We've been severely bitten by the bug of sailing, and after a year of full time living on a Hunter 34 with near term dreams to get something with a bit more room, the search begins again. Sometimes I think I like drooling over boats as much as sailing them!

That being said, first item on the structural wish list is a walk out or walk down transom. Think Jeanneau or Beneteau style. There must be more models out there that have this feature but I have no idea which ones. Can you help add to the list?

Thanks,

Jeanneau
Beneteau
?


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Many models have swim steps. Is that what you are referimg to, or are you refering to the fold down type transoms? I like the swim steps on my Catalina400 which has seats (and lazaretts) built into the stern cockpit. That allows me a comfortable seat, and I feel enclosed when I go offshore. The center section allows easy access to the swim step for swimming or the dinghy. There are many makes and models which have this feature. Some of the newer models with the fold down transoms also have this enclosed feel; some just feel too open for me. I like a solid stern rail for both comfort and safety. The models with wire connected across the stern just don't feel right for me.


----------



## Effit (Apr 10, 2015)

I was thinking something like this or similar (this happens to be a Jeanneau Sun Odyssey)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Just about every modern boat has a walk through transom.
They are FANTASTIC!
The only way you can better it is with twin wheels. This means you can walk right through the cockpit unencumbered by junk.

For a cruising boat *most* buyers are off in some fantasy land of stability ratio numbers, 'sea kindlyness', small enclosed cockpits and anti pooping ability (ie waves don't come over the stern)... but SMART buyers should be looking at great swim platforms, great spacious cockpits, large heads and showers, good kitchens.
They are the things you use every day of your cruising life. I have never used a S: D Ratio whilst cruising


----------



## Effit (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Mark 

To narrow it down some, the budget is 100k min 43', probably no bigger than 48' and would prefer twin wheels like you say or at the very least I'd do a folding wheel. We spend a lot of time in the cockpit either sailing or hanging out. I see lots of Beneteau and Jeanneau for sub 100k that would certainly fit the bill. I'd like to know what other alternatives there might be!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

All 'recent' Catalinas, Hunters, Dufours, Benes, etc are offering swim platforms and/or walk through transoms these days.. the trend really got going in the mid-late 90s though the Hunter Legend series rolled into that idea earlier than that.

The 'fold down' transoms on recent Hunters and Bavarias are the 'other option'.. giving you the platform when you need it, and the 'security' of a closed transom when you don't. I do find, however, that many of these end up rather too high above the water to be a reasonable dinghy access point. Another issue with these is that most of them have ladders that need to be removed and stored elsewhere when not in use. IMO there's nothing like a good deep ladder (walk through or not) that can be deployed instantly if necessary.

At 43+ feet and sub 100K you may find pickings a bit slim...


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I am not sure that that size is going to be available at that price. The model would be a Beneteau 423, but even going to the oldest in the line you are still in the $150 range. Step down to a 381 and you would have enough left over to seriously outfit the boat for that price.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

One of the things that I like about the Catalina 400MKII is the twin wheels. As Mark pointed out, they are better than sliced bread. I can move around in the cockpit and down to the swim platform really easily. All for about $100K (used).


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

One thing to remember before you go hull-kicking... is that for sailboats under 35 feet or so (to pick a number) never needed steering wheels to be sailed. This was a marketing feature to sell them to newbies, and it worked flawlessly and shamelessly. Oh my, did it ever.
Then when large interior "bedrooms" in the stern were found to sell even more boats to newbies, the resulting high and wide cockpit provided room for Two Wheels. If one wheel is more "modern" then a second one is really More Modern!

And, of course, those wide "powerboat style" hulls sail (and steer) poorer they could and certainly benefit from the power ratio you have with a wheel. 

All this complication can and is made to work and it does work pretty well... but never forget that each wheel adds about 2K or so to the price you pay and a Lot of future repair and expense. First owner will seldom have to fix this added mechanical foofaraw / stuff, but it will bite the subsequent owners down through the years.

Nothin' "wrong" with modern boats and their perceived pretty marketing add-ons, just do not lose sight of what is lost as well as what is gained.


Happy Shopping,
Loren

ps: as long as you know Why you bought the boat you chose, it will be perfect for Your needs! So consider your own "needs" carefully.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

Effit: Of course if you can't find a boat model/size with the features your looking for, a sugar scoop with folding swim platform can be relatively easily added to many modern designs. While you're at it, there are additional features that can also be "built in" this area to make your cruising life easier, such as rear propane lockers, wash down station, dingy dock and a place for a safety raft valise.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Swim platforms started appearing in the mid-80s when they were added to existing boats like the Catalina 34 and 36 and ODay 34 (to become the 35). It certainly is a nice feature but I like some configurations more than others. I don't like those wide open ones that look like all the stuff in the cockpit (and maybe a crew member or two) would wash out the back if a wave broke into the cockpit. You really have to look at the details of the design to see if it works for you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

A friend has a newer Catalina 320, where the helm seat lifts out to open up the transom. She and I were sailing together one day when she had not latched the seat, and it went overboard, and sank. She now has an open transom, and nowhere to sit when at the helm.

I have to step over the transom of my O'day 35, but I love the swim platform.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The mid 200s Hunter 42s that I captain on charters have a folding transom step. When folded down the step sticks out from the hull, making landing a dinghy difficult, and is too low to make entering a RIB easy. When folded up, it is the right height to enter a RIB, but climbing over the step, and down to the platform is much more difficult/awkward than it is on my 1987 O'day.

















- not either of the boats, but the pictures illustrate the point. The swim-step actually folds LOWER on the Hunter 41.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Just about every modern boat has a walk through transom.
> They are FANTASTIC! The only way you can better it is with twin wheels. This means you can walk right through the cockpit unencumbered by junk.





Effit said:


> would prefer twin wheels like you say or at the very least I'd do a folding wheel.


I'm personally not a big fan of twin wheels. They add complexity and failure modes while taking up below deck space that would otherwise be used for storage or accommodation. In the time it takes to fold one of the nifty Lewmar wheels you can take the whole wheel off. Someone (Edson?) makes a bracket to mount the wheel on the rail. I just bungee mine.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> I'm personally not a big fan of twin wheels. They add complexity and failure modes while taking up below deck space that would otherwise be used for storage or accommodation. In the time it takes to fold one of the nifty Lewmar wheels you can take the whole wheel off. Someone (Edson?) makes a bracket to mount the wheel on the rail. I just bungee mine.


My Edson wheel goes on an Edson fixture on the rail to make access to the transom easier (e.g., cooking on the grille). It is rather quick and easy to remove the wheel and attach it to the stern pulpit. The bracket has never failed in 18 years, but I shackle a wheel spoke to the pulpit for added peace of mind.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Twin wheels are quite practical. They really offer significant advantages. Yes, it takes up storage space (not so much on my boat) and is a more complex system, but for me the trade-offs have been worth it. Large cockpits (and aft cabins) are design choices that make a lot of sense for some of us - and not so much for others. I like the open access for all crew members to the entire cockpit and swim step, that twin wheels allow. They also facilitate steering from both sides of the boat. We often have a lot of people on the boat. That is one of the things we like to do, and our boat reflects that. The OP is asking about boats in the 40 foot range, and at that size I believe that twin wheels (and stern cabins) come into their own. The twin wheel setup does make a significant improvement on the access to the stern swim step. Most of the boats I've owned in the past 30 years have had a single wheel. Prior to that they had tillers. They all worked out just fine. Just different trade-offs. Just as people are different, so are their boats.










A few notes:
Note the line hanging at the stern for deployment of the ladder. It works well from the water.
Note the seat in the center of the stern. It comes off and on. It's my wife's favorite seat.
Note the motor lift at the stern. It's good for the motor, but also in a man overboard recovery.
Note the davits. Oh yeah, they weren't installed yet. They're on now - and I love them for carrying the inflatable.
Note the horn mounted on the radar pole. I love having a real horn.
Note that this boat works really well for my wife and I. I hope that you all have boats that work well for you!!


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, Turns out I've had a helmseat made like Scott's, only mine's behind a single 40" wheel, wish I had a better picture.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

We have a walk out stern and love it. One thing to consider is whether it has a place to sit down with your feet in the water. A true sugar scoop. My wife's favorite place at anchor is with her feet in the water, something to read in her hand, a place for the drinks glass and tunes on the cockpit speakers. We put in a Hydrovane off center just to preserve her spot.

We bought the Edson rail wheel storage device. Gave it away. Rather just place the wheel on house tied to hand holds. KISS and safe. It's rare you need to do this and thought having something protruding from the rail all the time was just one more danger. 

We have one wheel. For the reasons Dave mentions not a fan of two. Sad to admit the binnacle and wheel give something to grab. Even at anchor find this prevents stumbles and falls. Underway find some open expansive cockpits scary to get around in. I'm too clumsy with too poor a sense of balance. Usually go grab on to this and then that. 

Don't have a folding wheel. Geometry of cockpit is such don't think it's worth the expense


----------

